# Noah's Ark



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 5, 2007)

*Im sure a few people have read or heard something about this before. But in brief...in Turkey....on top of Mt. Ararat sits....something.*

*Some people think its actually Noah's Ark. Why? I guess you should research it yourself. But I know that satellite images kinda show an interesting form. I saw something on this a few years back on The History Channel I think.*

*Anyway...just wondering if you people think this could be real...yeah? Or why not?*

*Here's a few links to get you up to speed if you havent heard of it before.*

****** The Search for Noah's Ark

Noah's Ark Search - Home Page

Noah's Ark Search - Mount Ararat


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 5, 2007)

I have actually researched this subject alot (because of the whole alien thing). Anyway, I think that the photo's are much like anything else we have yet to prove. If you want to see Noah's Ark there, you will. Just like the "Face On Mars", or the supposed alien ship on the moon.

I find it hard to believe that a ship, made out of wood, so long ago could still be in tact enough for us to find it.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

i have seen the same thing on the history channel....it sucks that turkey closed off the investagation on it an said no one can touch it......also the u.s. goverment satalites picked up the image an they know itsa boat but they cant call it noahs or even a boat at all....the name for it is the "areats anomily"....also it would stay preserved because of the constant ice an frozen temps....its just like when they find old egeypt boats from thousands of years ago in water an there still mostly preserved....


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 6, 2007)

What was Noah's Ark made of? Wasn't it wood? Wood, after time, rots.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 6, 2007)

*Yeah its interesting. The satellite imagery was impressive. When people tried to get to it....along the way they were finding chunks of wood. I can't remember the specifs on the carbon dating of the wood. I know it was extremely old. *

* I guess the wood wouldn't rot up there in all cases if frozen the right way. Just like a human body can be preserved in the snow. But it was not native to Turkey....nor that region region of the world. I myself think its possible. And Turkey is bullshitting with the investigation. They won't let anyone else go up there. But too damned lazy, inept or scared to go up there and verify wtf it is.*


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 6, 2007)

It does suck that the Turkish government is being like that; would be interesting to see what it is.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 6, 2007)

im sure secret agents from all of the wealthy christian nations know exactly whats up there.

funny thing about this tho, if noahs ark is actually found it doesnt make the holy bible more reputable. noahs story is in the old testament, making it a jewish story. also it is physically impossible to fit that many animals on one boat; and besides that the time constraint of two generations would also be impossible ('creationist scientists' believe that noahs 2 sons helped him). so this find would point at evolution to be considered more reputable.

honestly if god wanted to take out the humans he'd probly use disease or something like that instead of flooding most of every animal and plant on the planet.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 6, 2007)

I have read a few places that the great flood was actually caused by an anomolie in our solar system. They say that the planet that used to be between Mars and jupiter was on an oblong orbit and it actually came very close to Earth causing this flood. I do not know how much truth there is to this though.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 6, 2007)

whats the best way to wipe out an entire planet an still leave it valuable would be to flood the fuckers....if used fire an earthquakes who knows what would have survied to regrow.....also if evolution is true where is the link between us an monkeys....i mean you can suggest it but where's the pics of the missing link...also most of the other major religons in the world other than christin have stories where the entire earth was flooded...also they have found seashells in all the mountain ranges over the world...


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 6, 2007)

my point about the flood is why would god kill all the animals and plants because he wanted to take out the humans? doesnt make sense to me.

the whole missing link ordeal seems like bs to me. who says we had to come from the monkeys we know today? for it to work humans and monkeys had the same ancestors, some monkey didnt just have a human baby one day. the ancestor monkey/humans separated into different groups and eventually adapted thru mutation based on their surroundings and how they interacted with them.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't think that "God" did anything to anybody for a reason, it just happened as a natural occurence.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 6, 2007)

for the record, same here. but for those who hope to prove its noahs ark thats on that mountain...


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 6, 2007)

> whats the best way to wipe out an entire planet an still leave it valuable would be to flood the fuckers....if used fire an earthquakes who knows what would have survied to regrow.....also if evolution is true where is the link between us an monkeys....i mean you can suggest it but where's the pics of the missing link...also most of the other major religons in the world other than christin have stories where the entire earth was flooded...also they have found seashells in all the mountain ranges over the world...


 - AzGrOw

Actually, it would take *A LOT* to sterilize our planet. You would need to heat the planet up to extreme temps. for miles and miles below ground. I would think something that would turn the entire planet into molten rock would be enough to do the job. But what the hell could do such a thing? Not fires and earthquakes. Maybe super volcanos..... But I would think you would need many volcanos errupting together for a long period of time. A large rock from space would do the trick. Would have to be a big ass rock though. If it's really God we're talking about here, then he could save the theatrics and instantaneously 'snap' the universe into his desired state.

You want the missing link, here: Google Image Result for http://www.talkorigins.org/faqs/comdesc/images/hominids2_big.jpg

As far as the scientific community is concerned Evolutionary Theory is rock solid. Completely trusted. It's THE MOST REASONABLE answer we have to the creatures we see today. Unless you want to believe in Origin myths like Adam and Eve and talking serpents... 

And as for the boat thing... Nonsense. I have not yet been convinced that there was indeed a 'Great Flood.' Show evidence that suggests this happened. Then look for the silly boat.

P.S. The National Geographic apparently dismissed the 'Ararat Anomaly' as a "stunt" to try to convince the Turkish government to grant him access to the site. It failed. - Searches for Noah's Ark - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 6, 2007)

sounds like an interesting topic. to bad i'm to high to "research it myself". not even a picture? oh, well.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 7, 2007)

well since evolution is just a thery i wont say it's fact just yet....if evo is true where is the missing link between us an monkeys...now im not sayin the christian bible was right or any other for that matter i just want to see some true evidence one way or the other...


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 7, 2007)

also most scients have agreed on the fact that some kind of "divine intervention" was nesacary for life to start on earth...if the earth was different in any way..any way life would not have been able to form in the first place...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2007)

comet hit the earth. comet had microscopic cells in it. cells grew, evolved, hello man. we ARE aliens.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 7, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> .....also if evolution is true where is the link between us an monkeys....i mean you can suggest it but where's the pics of the missing link?


We aren't even related to monkeys and there is plenty of evidence to suggest we were once similar to Neanderthals. The missing link comes in as there is a shift from Neanderthal man to Cro-Magnon man (our earliest ancestor). Cro-Magnon are the basis for the human beings we are today.

There have been lots of skeletons found that are in between APES and Neanderthals, hybrids so to speak. As the years progressed the skeletons changed into what we recognise today as Neanderthal man, somewhere around 3-5 million years ago.

The miising link has nothing to do with apes or monkeys, what it is is the link from Neanderthal to Cro-Magnon.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 7, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> also most scients have agreed on the fact that some kind of "divine intervention" was nesacary for life to start on earth...if the earth was different in any way..any way life would not have been able to form in the first place...


List these scientists. 

Your first statement is an outright lie.

So is your second statement, if the Earth had have formed differently (depending on the differences) the Earth would just be a different place. Say, there was less nitrogen, plants wouldn't be as green. life would just be different that's all.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 7, 2007)

well thank you skunk for nit pickinng on what i was sayin..but yes you basiclly pointed it out where is the link between neanderthuls an cro-magnum...


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 7, 2007)

actually the crap your spittin is the lie skunk..we can debate this all night you can give info i'll call it a lie or wont believe it or you will do the same with the info im sayin...all i want to know is why do you constantlly dis-agree or contradict what i am sayin...


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 7, 2007)

also if there where less nitrogen there would less plants in turn less oxygen in turn less animals who eat the plants an animals who eat these animals...also when i said in anyother way i relize i should have been more presize as to the fact that people are constantlly magnifying what im sayin....so what i meant was if out atmosphere was any thicker or thinner..if we were any closer or further away from the sun...if the earth was titled one way or the ther anymore...in amy of these instances life as"we"know it would not excist...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 7, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> actually the crap your spittin is the lie skunk.....
> 
> Huh?
> 
> ...


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 7, 2007)

o yes go check the weith liftin thread..someelse thinks that to..


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 7, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> o yes go check the weith liftin thread..someelse thinks that to..


Boo-fucking-hoo.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 7, 2007)

just makin the clear point of why you try to herass me..but i dont fuckin care i been takin care of bitchs like you all my life...besides this is just the net not like the real problems i face everyfuckin day...an word i see you say you locked up good for you hope it changed your life...some people use it like collgehahahahahaha...ne way peace an fuck you...lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not harrassing you, you just feel harrassed.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 7, 2007)

i dont think so skunk....your pestering me in all threads..lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not pestering you, you just get easily pestered.


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 7, 2007)

LOfuckingL......It's gonna be 2 pages of you guys going yes you do......no I dont......yes you really do.......no i really dont. This thread has officially been hijacked.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 7, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> LOfuckingL......It's gonna be 2 pages of you guys going yes you do......no I dont......yes you really do.......no i really dont. This thread has officially been hijacked.


No it hasn't.


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 7, 2007)

well thats good to hear because I was interested in this thread.

yes it has. lol j/k that could make another page


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 7, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned, wood out in the open air like that would have rotted by now. It's obviously a load of bollocks.


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 7, 2007)

Ummm oops I thought this was the pyrmid thread. But I dont really know about any arc but if somethings up there the weather could have petrified the wood.....Hell I don't know.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't feel bad AZ, he did it to me for a while too.

I know exactly where we came from, but no one wants to hear that

I also agree with Skunk on this one, if there really was a "Noah's Ark", then that shit has loooooooong rotted away.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 7, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Don't feel bad AZ, he did it to me for a while too.


All I did with you is disagree that we are regularly or ever have been kidnapped by aliens. If I disagree with something I will say so, always have done. i'm also always interested in a new perspective as it helps me to learn. Just by my having that discussion with you I learned quite a bit. I have a large appetite for knowledge.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh I know Skunk, I wasn't bad mouthing you......just letting AZ know he has not been singled out, and that your just picking his brain


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 7, 2007)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://images.usatoday.com/tech/_photos/2006/03/10/noahsark180.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.usatoday.com/tech/science/space/2006-03-09-noahs-ark_x.htm&h=180&w=180&sz=17&hl=en&start=30&tbnid=zZCQyJWatj19_M:&tbnh=101&tbnw=101&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dnoah%2527s%2Bark%2Bararat%2Banomaly%26start%3D20%26gbv%3D2%26ndsp%3D20%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN


noah&#39;s ark ararat anomaly - Google Image Search


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 7, 2007)

*Glacial Ice....thats what they found animals like Wooly Mamoths frozen in....Thats flesh and bone....much more delicate than wood. Why couldnt wood be preserved in ice? *

*Its not out in the open air....its frozen under the mountain's icecap. *

*And just for the record...I dont think its Noah's Ark per say...but it is something...and its HUGE!!*


----------



## tmpsanity (Jun 7, 2007)

It is a fact that organic matter when devoid of proper moisture and or oxygen or metabolic agents will become petrified just like the forests of such name in the western US. The actually chemical make-up changes and becomes a sort of wood/rock. It is an enzymatic change sometimes call fossilization. While I know things such as this occur I do not agree the anomoly is Noahs ark. There are many flood stories from many cultures, Epic of Gilgamesh and the like. Whereas these stories may stem from an actual event or one base story is likely perhaps the guys name was Bob. As per the actual land upheaval needed and the level of the water and so-on I find it likely a boat could be on Ararat but "Noahs Ark" I think not.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 7, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *And just for the record...I dont think its Noah's Ark per say...but it is something...and its HUGE!!*


 
Looks alot like this if you ask me:


YouTube - ALIEN SPACESHIP ON THE MOON preflight study for APOLLO 20

AN ALIEN SPACESHIP ON THE MOON


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 7, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Looks alot like this if you ask me:
> 
> 
> YouTube - ALIEN SPACESHIP ON THE MOON preflight study for APOLLO 20
> ...


*Dammit, Ernie...you're gonna find a way to tie aliens into this arent you? lol*

*Well if you're convinced...how could I blame you.*

*Where was the ship...I couldnt find it. Seriously.*


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 7, 2007)

It's right there on the edge of the crater at the bottom. It looks just like whats on top of Ararat. If you watch the video you can see it a little better.
As far as tying aliens into things.......I just call it like I see it man


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 7, 2007)

4theist20 said:


> - AzGrOw
> 
> Actually, it would take *A LOT* to sterilize our planet. You would need to heat the planet up to extreme temps. for miles and miles below ground. I would think something that would turn the entire planet into molten rock would be enough to do the job. But what the hell could do such a thing? Not fires and earthquakes. Maybe super volcanos..... But I would think you would need many volcanos errupting together for a long period of time. A large rock from space would do the trick. Would have to be a big ass rock though. If it's really God we're talking about here, then he could save the theatrics and instantaneously 'snap' the universe into his desired state.
> 
> ...


CNN.com - Undersea explorer finds new evidence of great flood - September 13, 2000

The Great Flood

Noah's Flood Q&A

Deluge

*Just supplying some links I found. Just presenting the things I find. Im sure you can find just as many links arguing against a great flood. I'll leave that for you or someone else to provide links for. But both sides of the debate should be represented to be fair.*


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 7, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> It's right there on the edge of the crater at the bottom. It looks just like whats on top of Ararat. If you watch the video you can see it a little better.
> As far as tying aliens into things.......I just call it like I see it man


*Gotcha, E.*


----------



## cali-high (Jun 7, 2007)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/kids/2004/05/images/noahs_ark-big.jpg


----------



## cali-high (Jun 7, 2007)

http://www.bibleprobe.com/anomaly.jpg


----------



## cali-high (Jun 7, 2007)

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/images2/araratimage1.jpg


----------



## cali-high (Jun 7, 2007)

http://www.arkdiscovery.com/arkpetwood.jpg


----------



## cali-high (Jun 7, 2007)

Its found!


http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.arkdiscovery.com/arkpetwood.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.arkdiscovery.com/Noah%27s%2520ark2.htm&h=468&w=335&sz=10&hl=en&start=60&um=1&tbnid=9_ACxhxeIlDIOM:&tbnh=128&tbnw=92&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dnoah%2527s%2Bark%2Bon%2Bmt%2Bararat%26start%3D40%26ndsp%3D20%26svnum%3D10%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2007)

it's all a farce.......

YouTube - Apollo 20 Prank


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 7, 2007)

Well there you go then 

Hey maybe they shot that at the same time as the moon landing


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> comet hit the earth. comet had microscopic cells in it. cells grew, evolved, hello man. we ARE aliens.



so we are all agreeing on this? cool.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 7, 2007)

Not really, but again....we all know what I think


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 7, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> it's all a farce.......
> 
> YouTube - Apollo 20 Prank


 
I hear ya.......


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 7, 2007)

We constantly search for magic that isn't there while all the time ignoring the magic that is.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 7, 2007)

*^^^Good Shit^^^*


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

just to clarifie...what magic might i be missing...because i try to go to all the magic shows in town..an i dont think i have missed any..


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> just to clarifie...what magic might i be missing...because i try to go to all the magic shows in town..an i dont think i have missed any..


 
Someone like yourself might never know.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

an someone like you would...lol...hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 8, 2007)

> *Just supplying some links I found. Just presenting the things I find. Im sure you can find just as many links arguing against a great flood. I'll leave that for you or someone else to provide links for. But both sides of the debate should be represented to be fair.*


 - Blood-Shot

I don't care what AnswersInGenesis.com has to say on the matter.... I already know! They're a Christian website obviously. The CNN link didn't seem like evidence for a 'Great Flood' Just evidence that at one time people may have lived where the Black Sea now resides. 

You should present your side, I have provided links to my side now.

Sorry if I sounded like an ass... I'm seriously not trying to do that... I think it just came out that way. Here... I'll end the post with a smiley.. That makes everyone feel better. 

http://geocities.com/capecanaveral/hangar/2437/sorting.htm

American Atheists - Debate - Noah's Ark

Secular Skeptic: Noah and the Flood


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

Religion can never compete with cold hard facts.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

what i wanna know is why is there suck a serge in atheizm....i mean its not wrong if thats what your into...but damn when did so many people start hateing god...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> what i wanna know is why is there suck a serge in atheizm....i mean its not wrong if thats what your into...but damn when did so many people start hateing god...


There are no gods.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

when in life did you decide this skunk...was it the fact he didn't help you in jail....late one night with the cellie in the shower no gaurds....did you get touched an now your taken it out on god....its ok it happens but just think of he did stop from happenin...mabee you should be dead but his fate intervened...just a thought..


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 8, 2007)

> what i wanna know is why is there suck a serge in atheizm....i mean its not wrong if thats what your into...but damn when did so many people start hateing god...


 - AzGrOw

An atheist is without belief in a god(s) This is NOT to say that they 'hate' God(s) It makes no sense to hate what you don't believe exists.... 

And yes, you're right. There ARE a lot of atheists now-a-days. Can I get a 'hell yeah?'


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

I was raised that way. My parents were/are pagans. I never had a doctor while a kid and strangely I never needed one. Still don't have one now. 

I knew the truth from a very young age, I could sit out of assembly due to religous reasons and I have always openly mocked people that believe in fairy tales.

Also, why do people always assume that this shit goes on in jail? Not in my country it doesn't. Must be something to do with you guys, a couple of weeks in jail and you all turn faggot.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

no prison sex is foir the weak...as for fairy tales yes they can be construed as that...but its how you look at them an what you take away is the key...i dont know if they have anyfairy tales in whatever mythical country you live but they must teach childeren some things.....an thats what we all are gods childeren..even if you dont belive he still loves you...also not belieaveing an hateing may as be the same thing...when you were a kid you didn't ignore someone just to piss them off or hurt them...


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 8, 2007)

4theist20 said:


> - Blood-Shot
> 
> I don't care what AnswersInGenesis.com has to say on the matter.... I already know! They're a Christian website obviously. The CNN link didn't seem like evidence for a 'Great Flood' Just evidence that at one time people may have lived where the Black Sea now resides.
> 
> ...


*Dude...I dont have to present a thing...Nor do you. I felt like putting links up there that someone may find helpful. If thats not you....keep it moving. Yeah you did come off as an ass since you mentioned it.*

*I dont have a side to represent...I simply posed a question. Simply to spark conversation. Not to convince anyone of anything one way or the other.*

*But Im not the type to hold a grudge. So its all good. Seriously....no hard feelings on my end.*


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 8, 2007)

*And since Im thinking about it....Here's something I noticed. This does not apply to everyone but I do see this.*

*People that are atheists seem to be just as zealous about their belief that there is no God...as some religious people are in their belief that God exists.*

*Now for the religious...I can at least understand why they are so hungup on it. But why are the atheists so vocal and uncompromising on things? I hear alot of disrepect in the tone atheists use when talking to a person that believes in God. I dont understand that.*

*Why get so riled up over things when they claim to be so sure about whats out there and whats not. Thats like getting pissed at a retard. Supposedly the atheist knows the truth....why be asses to those that dont agree with you.*

*Its crazy. Thats part of the reasoning they're probably an atheist to begin with. Because people who believed couldnt compromise. Or try to understand their reasoning in questioning things. It works both ways.*

*Take a look and you may see what Im talking about....most atheists are just as zealous as a religious person. They just call their religion atheism.*


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 8, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Also, why do people always assume that this shit goes on in jail? Not in my country it doesn't. Must be something to do with you guys, a couple of weeks in jail and you all turn faggot.


This only happens if you go in for some sort of sexual crime, like molesting little kids, or raping women. If thats the case then they are gonna show you what it feels like. Otherwise you have to pretty much want it. At least thats the way things work in the FL st prisons.

How did the religion topic become dominant in this thread, isn't this same debate going on in the "No more God" thread?


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 8, 2007)

*You know how these threads can go all over the place....but its cool. I like the spectrum of conversation in this one.*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *And since Im thinking about it....Here's something I noticed. This does not apply to everyone but I do see this.*
> 
> *People that are atheists seem to be just as zealous about their belief that there is no God...as some religious people are in their belief that God exists.*
> 
> ...


 
You make some good points although don't take healthy discussion for being pissed.

As I've said I find it ludicrous that people, in this day and age, believe in ghosts, gods and whatever else. I take exception that this shit (religion) is poured down kids necks when they go to school. Taught to them as though it is truth.

Mankind needs to accept that just like every other animal on this planet that we are going to die. There is no afterlife, the very word is a contradiction.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

well skunk i dont know about your"country" put here in the state's or at least mine...we have a seperation between school an chruch...things learned in schools differ from things learned in the bible....an why is it that everyone is bashing christians....there are other religions out there that believe in god..allah..or iiam if you want.....please feel free to enlightin us how those religions are flawed to please....because if god is not real then all religions that believe in him are fake....non-christian examples please....


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 8, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> well skunk i dont know about your"country" put here in the state's or at least mine...we have a seperation between school an chruch...things learned in schools differ from things learned in the bible....an why is it that everyone is bashing christians....there are other religions out there that believe in god..allah..or iiam if you want.....please feel free to enlightin us how those religions are flawed to please....because if god is not real then all religions that believe in him are fake....non-christian examples please....


The seperation between church and state is slowly fading. Especially if we get another right wing republican president. As far as everyone bashing christianity, it's like someone said before (not sure who or where as this topic has bled over into 3 threads) christianity is the only religion that trys to cram their beliefs down everyone elses throat. The muslims may have some fanatics, but they blow shit up, they do not go to other countries trying to convert everyone they come into contact with.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

in th bible is state's to evaglize the gospels...so they are only doing what they should as they feel for themselves.....but i guess when your religon is number 1 there's no where to go but down....be nice to see if any REAL power could chalange christians an catholics around the world.....besides really it's up to the culture in a particler area to decide on how to use religon in socity......


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 8, 2007)

Exactly..in other words...spread the fear so eventually we can control everyone


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

it can be taken that way...its all about perspective...whats yours


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 9, 2007)

My perspective? You have read some of it. Could you be more specific? Do you want my perspective on religion, where we came from, Noah's Ark, or the pyramids?


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 9, 2007)

> *Just supplying some links I found. Just presenting the things I find. Im sure you can find just as many links arguing against a great flood. I'll leave that for you or someone else to provide links for. But both sides of the debate should be represented to be fair.*


 - Bloodshot

Ok, I simply supplied links to the other side of the argument. 



> *Dude...I dont have to present a thing...Nor do you. I felt like putting links up there that someone may find helpful. If thats not you....keep it moving. Yeah you did come off as an ass since you mentioned it.*


 - Bloodshot

When did I ever say you _HAD _to present evidence? You gave links to sites supporting the theory of Naoh's ark and theGreat Flood_._ All I did was supply links to sites _against_ the theory. I meant no offence by it.

And when I read the links you provided it didn't seem like you were presenting both sides of the argument. I understand that you were just starting a thread for conversation, but that's all I'm trying to do.



> *People that are atheists seem to be just as zealous about their belief that there is no God...as some religious people are in their belief that God exists.*


 I'm a argumentative person. I'm not zealous. I dont believe in religion, spirituality, demons, gods, angels, ghosts, the reincarnation, or souls. I'm sure I left things out. That's not to say I cannot be convinced. I just require evidence, like any reasonable person. 



> *I hear alot of disrepect in the tone atheists use when talking to a person that believes in God. I dont understand that.*


 You don't hear it from me. I may be blunt. But I don't disrespect people.



> *Supposedly the atheist knows the truth....why be asses to those that dont agree with you.*


 I don't _KNOW_ 100% that there is no god. But I am very very very very certain of it.



> *Take a look and you may see what Im talking about....most atheists are just as zealous as a religious person. They just call their religion atheism.*


 Please explain to me how atheism qualifies as a religion.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 9, 2007)

because whats being argued here is beliefs...religious beliefs an atheist's beliefs....so the comparision can be made about both...so hince the just as zealous phrase...


----------



## bigbudeddie (Jun 9, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> im sure secret agents from all of the wealthy christian nations know exactly whats up there.


Ye and i bet thats why we dont know if it is or not. If a christian thats made shit loads of money from there donation schemes and so on found out that it was not noahs ark, they wouldnt want people to know. People would lose faith.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 10, 2007)

What about the Turin shroud? Held up as christs death shroud for years until SCIENCE proved that the oils left on the shroud were from a man that was still alive when he was wrapped up in it.

I believe the Catholic church are still holding onto it.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 10, 2007)

negative..those experment's were never made valid...also yes there's a church i believe in france that has the shroud...but since you want to go there...what of the spear of destiney....or the legend behind it...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 11, 2007)

Let's stick to what is real.

The oils on the shroud could only have been made by a man that was alive when wrapped in it.

I believe that the whole execution of Jesus was a charade. Set up between the Jewish elders and powerful men from the Roman empire. A lot of Romans were turning to christianity at the time. It must also have been seen to not be completely the Romans fault, as when they offered to release Jesus the Jews told them to release Barabus instead. So in this way, both the jews and the romans would be responsible for Jesus' death. In fact the Jews have been blamed more than the Romans, but I bet that the Jewish elders didn't realise that at the time.

What happened to Jesus after he 'arose again'? Maybe after he had visited a few places he was murdered by the Jewish elders or the romans. Jesus was a well-liked guy with oodles of charisma, he wouldn't have been allowed to live for very long with the secrets he held within him.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 11, 2007)

you ever looked into the book of judeh...


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 11, 2007)

lets stick to whats real...ok we can talk more about god...thank you skunk for the ackowldgement


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 11, 2007)

Why would i want to look into that book? You've not said anything about my post... ah fuck it. I really can't be arsed with you any more. I've never blanked anyone before, but I'm pretty close to putting you on my ignore list. You're just too difficult to communicate with.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 22, 2007)

I actually watched a documentary on this subject last night on The History Channel. It's called: History's Mysteries: The Search For Noah's Ark. It was very interesting, but the only solid evidence they could provide was two eyewitness accounts. 

The first was an old man who actually climbed the mountain sometime in the 40's when there was an extreme drought in the area. According to this guy, his father took him up there to see the ark, as it was exposed from the heat melting all the ice. He described it as being huge and having large wooden steps in the rear that he actually climbed and stood on the ark.

The second guy climbed the mountain sometime in the 70's and said the conditions were the same as above. The difference this time was that the glacial melting was more extensive, thus causing the ark to slide down the mountain a little ways and break into two pieces. He described the steps and all just like the last guy, but this dude said he could actually see the decks inside.

These guys did not know one another, and were from two different countries. The problem I have with these "sightings" is that there is no photographic evidence of these accounts; only artists renditions of their memory. I'm still skeptical myself, but nonetheless, it was a good program. I highly reccomend it to anyone interesred in this subject.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 23, 2007)

*In response to that delicately disected post of mine....I wont stretch screens any further by quoting it....*

*If you read the post...I specifically said it doesnt apply to all. Thats intended for anyone on this site. I could and would never say something like that based off the limited conversations I have with people here. One or two posts wouldnt warrant me thinking that way about anyone. Besides...just about everyone here is high so anything I hear on here is taken with a grain of salt.*

*I was talking about people I know IRL who Ive talked to several times about a myriad of things. They are zealots. Trust me if I thought this was you....I wouldnt have a problem finding the words to let YOU know so.*

*Your entire premise for that was all wrong. You had no reason to defend yourself because it was a general statement. Not anything directed at you.*


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 23, 2007)

_"The problem I have with these "sightings" is that there is no photographic evidence of these accounts"_

*Cmon now E...you support the aliens theory. There are no pics of them either.*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 23, 2007)

I suppose that means me. I'll admit I do hold a certain disrespect for people that believe in a god. Just as you would for me if I believed santa claus and the tooth fairy were real. To me they are all the same thing.

To say that you cannot know anything is false. One day we will know everything.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 23, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> _"The problem I have with these "sightings" is that there is no photographic evidence of these accounts"_
> 
> *Cmon now E...you support the aliens theory. There are no pics of them either.*


TWO people seen this.........THOUSANDS have seen aliens. And there are some "supposed" photo's of aliens. Theur authenticity is definately in question though.


----------



## granitestate (Jan 11, 2008)

AZgrow....the shells found on mountain chains all over the world could have one day been on the ocean fllor, through tectonic movement eventually pushed upward. i read a good article about fossils and something that divinci observed. i dont remember the exact quote but it was a very reasonable explanation.

and i have to agree with preocupied about the missing link thing. i tried to explain that to a guy at work the other day, hardcore christian, he got heated real quick. i like to get him going sometimes, just me being the dick i am


----------



## joepro (Jan 12, 2008)

This thread was a very good read.
I believe humans are humans and that the once large race is down to only color.
Yea, I believe the world once had huge/tiny humans and there is no missing link, we are just whats left.


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jan 12, 2008)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> my point about the flood is why would god kill all the animals and plants because he wanted to take out the humans? doesnt make sense to me.


Haha is the God of the Torah and the Bible is real, I think we can say he's done a lot of morally questionable things. Sodom and Gomorrah, anyone?

But I suppose that a historical figure named Noah could have existed, and there is evidence of a flood, but I highly doubt anyone had the foresight to construct a giant ark just in the nick of time to survive it.
It's a very contradictory issue. Many regions have legends of a great flood (The Epic of Gilgamesh comes to mind), but then again many don't.


----------

